# Happy Easter!!



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Very happy easter day too all my forum friends!!...may the day be happy and enjoyable to you all!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy Ishtar!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorry energy vet. I don't know about that mess but happy Easter and this pic is the reason we celebrate Easter!!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Native American spirituality is my "religion" but i love the Christian holidays for the bringing together of family and friends!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

happy easter everyone. i hope you all have a great day.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My morning Easter surprise - one of the ducks made its first quack while I was getting them ready for the day! Surprise #2, I finally saw a Robin! Poor bugger is getting greeted with nasty wind, cold, and snow now this evening. Mother Nature is such a crab this year! Anyway, HOPPY EASTER and I hope your day has been simply eggcellent!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Everyone have a good time?


----------

